# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Sally Webster-Metcalfe (Sally Dynevor)

## kayla05

Corrieâs self-styled anti-sex police Sally Webster is set to kidnap her own daughter, then prang her car in an 80mph terror drive. 

If you recall, Rosie Webster has virtually been under house arrest since early January after being caught having sex with swoonsome Craig Harris (hell, even weâd be tempted â and weâre old enough to be his mother). 

Although the teenagers are clearly in love, Sally still saw fit to denounce her daughter as a âslapperâ and a âtartâ. Pot? Kettle? Black? This, remember, is the same Sally Webster who spent much of last summer naked and face down in a BMW brochure while putting in âovertimeâ with car showroom boss Ian Davenport. 

After finding Rosie and Craig at it again, Sal finally snaps, bundling terrified Rosie into the car and roaring off to the moors â where she ends up crashing. "These will be powerful and dramatic scenes," said an insider, helpfully stating the blindingly obvious.

----------


## CrazyLea

oh wow they sounds quite exciting! wonder if any of them get seriously hurt!

----------


## dddMac1

i read that in the paper last week what sally is doing is just stupid she is going to drive Rosie further away.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

she is slowing losing the plot but it does show how parents may react if they found out their daughter was having under age sex

----------


## shannisrules

wow this should be exciting when is this?

----------


## annaz

Wow! This sounds so good! Isn't Rosie on a ski trip at the moment?

----------


## shannisrules

no but she will be soon i think? later thsi week

----------


## annaz

I hope it's soon, this sounds so good. I haven't seen a good, soap car chase in a while  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cornishbabe

sound exciting. I hope neither of them get seriously hurt. Saly needs to stop pusheing her daughter further away

----------


## annaz

Yeah, Sally thinks that she's helping but Rosie is too stubborn. Sally is being driven to the edge.

----------


## Em

For Rosie's sake I hopy Sally starts behaving like an adult soon! She acts like she is a child not getting her own way!

----------


## annaz

Sally thinks she's shaking sense into her but Rosie is too stubborn. Sally can't stop her now, Rosie has lost respect for her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

hopefully if they have a near-death experience it might help Sally see what is really important in life and show her how crazy she's being. that's what i'd like to see come of this anyway, otherwsie it's just a car crash for the sake it it...

----------


## chance

that women is soooo over the top

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sounds Good. Sally is taking things too far.

----------


## Angeltigger

well it is a good storyline, hope no-one gets hurts

----------


## bradfordbull10

yeah i agree with the other comment, a near death crash could help sally re-evaluate the situation, i like the couple of rosie and craig so i hope sally calms down soon, other wise rosies just going to turn her back on her over bearing mother

----------


## tammyy2j

Doesn't Rosie know her mother had an affair with Ian and couldn't she blackmail her so she could still keep seeing Craig

----------


## Angeltigger

she does know that her mother had an affair with ian so she could blackmail her

----------


## eastenders mad

i think someone should Sally to hosptial for help.

----------


## leanne

:Lol:   :Lol:  Corro spoiler from the Sunday Star 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sally and Danny might be about to get it on.   :Lol:

----------


## amyle

i can't see anything??? where is the link?????

----------


## inkyskin

[QUOTE=amyle]i can't see anything??? where is the link?????[/QUOTE

Where does the post mention a link?

----------


## inkyskin

> i can't see anything??? where is the link?????


Where does the post mention a link?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

This story is in the Daily Star, which if it talked, would make a lie detector go off the scale.

----------


## alan45

> Corro spoiler from the Sunday Star 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sally and Danny might be about to get it on.


NO WONDER YOU ARE  :Lol:    Its from the Sunday Star who recently ran a competition to find the square inch of news amongst the porn
 :Moonie:   :Moonie:

----------


## parkerman

> NO WONDER YOU ARE    Its from the Sunday Star who recently ran a competition to find the square inch of news amongst the porn


Yes, I had to read it over and over again to find the news item....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Corro spoiler from the Sunday Star 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sally and Danny might be about to get it on.


This wouldn't surprise me at all. We all know Sally doesn't think twice about playing away from home.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This could possibly be a good storyline. I am surprised Rosie didn't blackmail Sally about her playing away with Ian Davenport when Sally tried to split Rosie and Craig up.

----------


## eastenders mad

Sally and Danny together i couldn't picture it.

----------


## Abigail

Kevin Webster's clandestine affair with Molly Dobbs in Coronation Street is to take a tragic turn for the worse when Kevin's wife Sally is diagnosed with breast cancer.

Producers at the Weatherfield soap are working hand-in-hand with a panel of breast cancer experts and charities to ensure that Sally's story is portrayed as realistic as possible.

Over the coming months, Kevin (Michael Le Vell) and his mistress Molly (Vicky Binns) continue meeting in secret for steamy sessions at a motel behind their respective partners' backs. However, the pair reach a crossroads in their affair when Molly asks Kevin to make a decision about their potential future together.

Kevin's world comes crashing down around him, though, when Sally - played by 46-year-old Sally Whittaker - breaks the tragic news that she has found a lump on her breast and has been diagnosed with the disease.

Unbeknown to her family, Sally has kept her shock discovery a secret until the doctors informed her of the biopsy results. On hearing the life-changing news, a guilt-ridden Kevin is forced to choose between supporting his wife and family through the turbulent time ahead or continue seeing Molly.

Speaking of the plot, Whittaker said: "I do know women who have suffered or are suffering from breast cancer. For the last year, I have been fundraising for breast cancer charities and am a long-standing patron for The Genesis Appeal. So, when I was told about this storyline I was determined to do it justice for all the women out there who are going through what Sally is."

She continued: "A few years ago, I found a lump and was sent to get it checked out straight away. I was lucky that it proved to be nothing but the time spent waiting to find out the results was agonising."

A Coronation Street spokesperson added: "Breast cancer is a disease which affects so many women and their families. We are keen to ensure that the storyline accurately reflects the many problems and issues faced by breast cancer sufferers."

Sally will receive the devastating news in December.

Producers uncharacteristically took the decision to release story information earlier than usual to enable the show to work openly and closely with its panel of experts.

----------

alan45 (17-09-2009), alvinsduckie (07-10-2009), Chris_2k11 (16-09-2009), Hannelene (19-09-2009), Katy (17-09-2009), lizann (17-09-2009), tammyy2j (17-09-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Interesting twist to the storyline. I reckon Sally Whittaker will do a great job with this.

----------


## Abbie

I think so to, I cant think of a cancer storyline in corrie, I know other soaps have done it

----------


## Chris_2k11

Alma died of cancer I think, I cant think of anyone else though

----------


## Bryan

oooo this should be a good storyline! finally something that could be a quality storyline for the street!

----------


## LalaGaga

This must be when the Kevin Molly affair unfolds.

----------


## Perdita

> Alma died of cancer I think, I cant think of anyone else though


Yes, Alma died of cervical cancer, I don't think anybody else ever suffered from this disease before.

----------


## Siobhan

> oooo this should be a good storyline! finally something that could be a quality storyline for the street!


Hopefully they will do it as well as The Street did it with Marge... that was a very powerfully episode.. It is a good storyline and hope it is done justice... Peggy in EE did a great job of it too

----------


## lizann

This is a great storyline for the street - i just wish this stupid affair storyline would end

----------


## Katy

This shouold be really good, Sally hasnt had a proper storyline in a while aside from silly little ones.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, I cant remember the last serious storyline shes had

----------


## angel_eyes87

> Yeah, I cant remember the last serious storyline shes had


Probably an affair, thats all the websters, seemed to be good at, I mean look at Kevin and Molly now :Sick:  

I am actually looking forward to this, as Corrie has been awful for months.

----------


## Abbie

Thats what I mean, I think of her and that family and the only storylines are affairs

----------


## LalaGaga

Coronation Street's Sally Webster is set to seek revenge when she discovers that John Stape is being released from prison.

*More At:*

http://tv.sky.com/coronation-street-sals-revenge

Poor Fiz and John :Sad:

----------


## hotleggs

blanche is going to get a man wooo , dont know who anyone know ?
whoever it is god help the poor man haha

----------


## Abbie

> blanche is going to get a man wooo , dont know who anyone know ?
> whoever it is god help the poor man haha


thats not relevant to this thread though is it? Please post it in the thread about that particular character and storyline  :Smile:

----------


## angel_eyes87

When I read the title I first thought she found out by the affair.

But to be honest, she would want revenge for what John has done to her family.

----------


## CorrieSoap

John did the time for the crime.
Rosie did ruin his life. I don't blame him for what he did.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sally will do this storyline proud and it will rip the webster family apart when she finds out about the affair with Molly. I'm glad they've choosen a high profile plot instead of Molly just falling pregnant to Kev.

----------

parkerman (19-09-2009)

----------


## Hannelene

I was so shocked when I read this maybe Kevin will now come to his senses because if anything happens to Sally I think he would feel some guilt.

----------


## Hannelene

No sympathy for John or Fiz he did wrong  and Fiz is just lacking in common sense where John is concerned

----------


## jenig

I hope for Sally Whitaker's sake she doesn't have to shave her head. Her hair is very thin already and might grow back even thinner - hope she can use a fake scalp.

----------


## angel_eyes87

They will probably put Bandanas on her, to make it look like she has no hair.

----------


## Hannelene

I can see the actress who plays Sally going the whole way shaving her hair for her role

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has said he may leave the show depending on the outcome of an upcoming storyline.

The actor, who plays Kevin Webster, says he will quit if his character doesn't stand by wife Sally when she is diagnosed with breast cancer later this year.

The current storyline has seen Kevin cheating on Sally with neighbour Molly and it will come to a head when he is forced to choose between the two women.

He told The Sun: "If Sally's cancer doesn't end the affair and Kevin's got no remorse towards her then I'm leaving because I can't be putting up with it.

"If he carries on with Molly he doesn't deserve to be in the family unit, it's as simple as that. I hope Kevin gives all of his backing to Sally."

Earlier this month it was revealed that the soap's producers are working closely with medical experts and breast cancer charities to ensure the portrayal of Sally's illness is as realistic as possible.

The storyline is expected to play out in episodes screened over Christmas.

----------


## Hannelene

Really? Now I never saw that coming

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Michael should have put his foot down and refused to do the affair plot from the begining.  He has been in the show long enough to know what the viewers will like and hate and from this forum alone no-one has enjoyed watching Kevin's affair with Molly.

----------


## Perdita

Can actors put their foot down without jeopardising their contracts? They might have a clause in the contracts which states that they have to go along with the scriptwriters/directors. I think they can suggest some dialogue changes but perhaps not changing/refusing actual storylines.

----------


## Abigail

I believe all major storylines are discussed with the actors concerned before scriptwriting and filming starts to ensure they are comfortable with what's going to happen.

----------


## Perdita

If that is so, Michael Le Vell should have declined to do this storyline or they should at least decided on a different female for him to have an affair with, not a newly-wed girl, the wife of his business partner.

----------


## Hannelene

I think the affair storyline between kev and molly is not a bad storyline I think most would wish for a different actress to play her.

----------


## Perdita

Well, we have some budding scriptwriters on  here, so you guys need to become involved with the soaps as oon as possible, at least the storylines will always be brilliant and make sense  :Smile:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

This is a good storyline for Corrie

----------


## parkerman

> Well, we have some budding scriptwriters on  here, so you guys need to become involved with the soaps as oon as possible, at least the storylines will always be brilliant and make sense


I think the next big storyline should involve a visit to a museum... :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Any particular museum in mind, Mr p?   :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

I think we shouldn't ask as there are so many dodgy museums around

----------


## Perdita

:EEK!:  What do you mean?

----------


## alan45

CORRIE star Sally Whittaker has been secretly fighting breast cancer - in a real-life tragedy which mirrors her TV character's storyline.

Millions of fans have been moved by Sally Webster's heart-breaking battle with the killer disease in the soap.

Today we can exclusively reveal how a cruel twist of fate meant actress Sally, 46, was fighting cancer for REAL at the same time.

The mum-of-three was diagnosed six months ago - just before the storyline was filmed.

A source said: "It was a bombshell and horrendous for her. She had just been told about the plans for her character and then she found out she had cancer for real a few days before filming.

"It was utterly horrific. But Sally knew she had to stay strong and vowed to beat it."

The courageous star put her personal battle to one side and selflessly continued filming so the soap could raise awareness of the disease.

The source said: "Many actresses would have pulled out but Sally decided to go ahead. There was never any doubt in her mind that she could battle this."


But viewers knew nothing of her personal agony when Sally told her on-screen family - hubby Kevin and daughters Rosie and Sophie - at Christmas that she had breast cancer in real life.

Astonishingly, just weeks earlier, she had broken the same grim news to her scriptwriter hubby Tim, daughters Phoebe, 15 - an actress on BBC drama Waterloo Road - Hattie, seven, and son Sam, 13.

The source added: "She has been amazing and has tried to remain positive throughout. Her determination, as well as her family's support, has helped her fight."

The actress's nightmare started last autumn when she found a lump in her breast.

The source explained: "At first she didn't panic because she had one before which turned out to be nothing.

"She hoped it would be the same this time. But she went for tests and got the news every woman dreads - that she had breast cancer."

Corrie bosses scheduled filming of her scenes in an intensive block in October so Sally could take time off work for treatment straight afterwards.

She took a six-month break from the soap but is now bravely preparing to return to work.

The source went on: "She has finally turned a corner. She is feeling better and now all she wants to do is get back to Coronation Street."

Soap bosses have revealed they got a positive response from the Websters' moving cancer plot - and hospitals said the number of referrals soared on the back of it.

Ironically, actress Sally spoke out to promote the storyline in September, even revealing a previous cancer scare for the first time and how she has fund-raised for breast cancer charities. At the time she said: "A few years ago I found a lump. Luckily, it proved to be nothing but waiting for the results was agonising.

"So when I was told about this storyline I was determined to do it justice for all the women out there who are going through what Sally Webster is."

Producers worked with a panel of breast cancer experts and charities to make sure the storyline was realistic, and Sally was considered the ideal actress because of her tireless campaigning. She is patron of prevention charity The Genesis Appeal and last year took part in its 10km walk which raised nearly Â£75,000.

But weeks later, as actress Sally prepared for the most harrowing scenes in her 24 years on Corrie, she was told she had breast cancer too.

Our source said: "It was a huge shock for her. She has always been fit and healthy.

"She discussed her cancer with her family and oncologist and decided she wanted to carry on filming.

"She spoke to the bosses at Corrie and explained she would need time off but she made it clear she was going to fight the cancer."

In the soap, viewers saw Street busybody Sally get the crushing news she had the disease the week before Christmas.


She bravely kept it from her screen daughters, Rosie (played by Helen Flanagan) and Sophie (Brooke Vincent) before breaking down on Christmas Day and blurting it out to cheating hubby Kevin (Michael Le Vell).

Mechanic Kev, who'd been having a fling with neighbour Molly, ended his affair and stood by his wife as she underwent treatment.

What viewers didn't know was that by then the actress was fighting cancer for real and had taken a break from the show. That was explained on screen by saying her character was recuperating with her family outside Weatherfield.


Brave Sally, who joined Corrie in 1986, then had to tell her devastated co-stars Michael, 45, Helen and Brooke.

The source said: "The girls have grown up with her as a second mum. Telling her real family was horrendous but telling Helen and Brooke was nearly as hard.

"They were distraught, as was Mike. He has worked with Sally since day one and he was devastated for her.

"When she told the rest of the cast and crew that her personal life was mirroring her screen life everyone was upset."

It made the emotional Christmas scenes even harder to film. The source continued: "The cast and crew were crying for real.

"It was sad because we knew Sally was going through it all herself in reality, but she was a professional and just got on with it. It was everybody else who fell apart. She seemed so brave. Looking back on those scenes now you can see the true emotion. They're difficult to watch."

At the time, Helen, 19, said the storyline was "really emotional" to film. And Brooke, 17, paid tribute to her stoic performance - but didn't reveal her real-life agony.

She said: "Sally's like our mum. The writing really made us cry. We wanted to get it right because cancer affects a lot of people. Sal was amazing and her performance led us so much."

Now the star is set to return to work and will talk publicly about her cancer ordeal in a magazine interview on Tuesday, donating her fee to breast cancer charities which she has long championed.

The source said: "She is feeling upbeat and can't wait to see all the cast and crew who have been supportive throughout her illness.

"She is speaking with the scriptwriters to make sure everything is realistic.

"Now, sadly, she knows exactly what women go through when they have breast cancer."

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh god I hope she will be ok

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How sad is this.  First Bernie Nolan and now Sally. How she managed to film those scenes in corrie when she was going through it for real I'll never know.  Like Bernie Sally is a fighter and she wil kick this fooking cancer ass.

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Sally, I wish her all the best.  This explains Sally Webster's on-screen absence - she's supposedly staying with her sister to recuperate.

----------


## Katy

THe poor love, that woulad have made things so much harder and the fact she got through it shows how strong she is. I hope that she is better soon, and that the treatment has gone well.

----------


## alan45

BRAVE Corrie star Sally Whittaker told last night how she beat breast cancer thanks to the soap.


She started researching the disease because her character Sally Webster was being stricken by it - and found a lump in her breast.

Sally, 47 today, said: "As a result of the early diagnosis my treatment has been successful and I am able to return to work next month. This storyline could very well have saved my life."


The mum-of-three found the lump in late October and began a six-month course of chemotherapy and radiotherapy.

Sally kept her condition a secret from cast members until blurting it out to Michael Le Vell, who plays screen husband Kevin. She filmed a block of scenes so she could appear on screen for a while.

Then she took a break as the treatment took effect, with viewers being told Sally Webster had gone to her sister's home to recuperate.

Beautiful

Sally, who has been in Coronation Street since 1986, is working with The Genesis Appeal charity and The Christie Hospital in Manchester to raise awareness of breast cancer research. She starts filming again in June with her return due to air in July.


She will now be known by her married name of Sally Dynevor, explaining: "It feels right after everything we have been through." She and scriptwriter husband Tim have a son Sam, 13, and daughters Hattie, seven, and Phoebe, 15.

In a separate interview with Hello! magazine, Sally said: "I would hate to be sat on a fluffy cloud looking down on them. I had to be there to see them grow up.

"Every time the children say, 'Oh Mum, why haven't we got any chocolate biscuits?' it snaps me back into mum mode and takes my mind off it, which is brilliant."

Sally - who had her blonde locks shorn before they could fall out in clumps - added: "Other times, when I've been feeling at my absolute worse, Hattie has said, 'Oh Mummy, you are so beautiful.'

"Without them knowing, they have got me through it. It's made me appreciate life more and I feel humbled. Everybody I love, I love a million times more."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0mr7PDaCK

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Poor Sally, so glad she is going to be ok.  She still looks beautiful.

----------


## Perdita

Sally Whittaker has confirmed reports that she is battling breast cancer.

In a post on the Coronation Street website, the actress explained that she found a lump in her breast while preparing for a storyline in which her character Sally Webster has the disease.

"If I had not been researching this storyline I may not have discovered the lump in my breast and had it looked at so quickly," she said.

"As a result of the early diagnosis, my treatment has been successful and I am able to return to work next month. This storyline could very well have saved my life."

Whittaker filmed the Christmas Day scenes in which Sally tells Kevin (Michael LeVell) that she has cancer while she was waiting for her own test results. She continued working when she started treatment, but the storyline was altered so that she could recover from six months of chemotherapy and radiotherapy.

The actress has now revealed that she plans to organise fundraising campaigns for The Genesis Appeal and The Christie Hospital in Manchester and added: "I also want women to know that the sooner you start treating this disease the better."

She thanked her friends, family and colleagues and continued: "The media should also be praised for allowing me to go through my treatment and recovery in private and out of the press spotlight."

Whittaker went on: "I am now looking forward to getting back to Coronation Street and working alongside Genesis and The Christie."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Whittaker has said that she fainted when she received her breast cancer diagnosis.

The actress had expected to get the all-clear when she attended a hospital appointment for biopsy test results with husband Tim.

Speaking to Hello magazine, Whittaker explained: "I was so confident that Tim and I skipped in discussing where we would go for a drink afterwards.

"My consultant Lester Barr is such a gentle man that I couldn't read on his face what the result was."

She continued: "Lester sat me down and then said 'I'm very sorry to tell you that we've got the biopsy back and you've got breast cancer'. The next thing I remember I was lying on a bed. I'd fainted and Tim and Lester had picked me up."

Whittaker received her diagnosis last year just days after hearing that her Weatherfield character Sally Webster was to battle the disease. She is now thought to be on the road to recovery and will soon return to work.

----------


## alan45

BRAVE Sally Whittaker today tells how the medic advising her on Corrie character Sally Webster's breast cancer battle suddenly started treating HER.

So grateful ... Sally with chemo nurse Mina Edwards
Jim Clarke
The petite actress was left reeling after learning she had the disease for real just as her Weatherfield alter ego was told she had it too.

Last week the 46-year-old soap stalwart had her final session of radiotherapy and is now in recovery.

On the eve of her return to the soap, she recounts her amazing story as she goes back to the hospital to visit the doctors and nurses who saved her life - and fellow patients who lifted her spirits.


Inspiring ... Sally with fellow patients Lynn and Emma
Jim Clarke
Sally tells The Sun: "It was like something from a dream, completely surreal. One moment I was talking to the consultant about how my character would cope with cancer - the next thing we're having the conversation about ME.

"I didn't think it could be me he was talking about. I thought, 'I've been doing scenes about Sally Webster's breast cancer all day and now I come here and you're telling me I've got it?'

"I couldn't take it in and I just collapsed."

The grim coincidence even stunned the consultant, veteran cancer surgeon Lester Barr, who already knew Sally well through her work for The Genesis Appeal breast cancer charity, which he chairs.

Fiction

He says: "I'd been helping the writers with Sally's scripts so I just couldn't believe it, I really couldn't.

"It goes to show that true life can be stranger than fiction. I wasn't expecting her to faint either. I had to carry her on to the couch with her husband Tim."

Sally came round convinced she was going to die. Then thoughts of how her kids - Phoebe, 15, Sam, 13, and six-year-old Hattie - would cope without her flooded her mind.


In good hands ... Sally with surgeon Lester Barr, left, and Doctor Alan Stewart
Jim Clarke
She says: "I suppose it's human nature to think you might die but I was thinking, 'No, I'm a mother. I've got three kids. I can't die. I need to be here for them'."

Fortunately, Sally's early discovery of a tiny lump in her breast and subsequent trip to the Corrie nurse, Corinne McParland, saved her life.

Corinne advised her to see Lester immediately and Sally says: "She has been brilliant throughout my treatment and I can't thank her enough for being there for me."

Sally had initially dismissed the lump as a blocked milk duct as she had gone through an operation to remove a similar lump years ago.

But her Corrie storyline had brought the prospect that it could be malignant sharply into focus.

She says: "If I hadn't been doing the storyline I wouldn't have done anything about it. Isn't that awful?

"But you don't think it's going to happen to you - it's a defence mechanism.

"We never think it will happen to us and that gets us through life.

"Now I can't believe I wouldn't have done anything. Lester was very optimistic, saying we caught it early so it was treatable.

"So it's no exaggeration to say Corrie saved my life."


Volunteer ... Sally amazes hospital visitors by serving them in shop
Jim Clarke
Sally needed immediate treatment. After an initial lumpectomy she checked into The Christie hospital in Manchester for chemotherapy and radiotherapy.

Understandably, her first chemo session filled her with dread.

She recalls: "I was very nervous. You don't know what to expect with chemo. It's fearing the unknown. I didn't know how I was going to feel. I didn't know what to expect from the chemo room and when I arrived I thought, 'Oh my gosh, this is actually happening to me'.

"But I had nothing to fear as the NHS chemo and radiotherapy was handled so professionally and everyone really looked after me."

Her chemo nurse, Mina Edwards, left, with Sally, recalls: "She was very nervous at first but it's a natural reaction. Later we would flick through glossy mags saying, 'Can you believe what she's wearing?' and having a good old giggle."

Sally also got through her ordeal by watching comedy DVDs in hospital with 47-year-old hubby Tim, who has taken the last six months off from his job as a scriptwriter on Emmerdale to support her.

She jokes: "We had The Hangover on one day and we were laughing our socks off. The nurses kept coming in to see if I was all right."


All smiles ... Sally with our own Colin Robertson
Jim Clarke
During her six-month treatment the couple also decided on a therapeutic foreign holiday.

Sally - who now uses her married name, Dynevor - says: "One day we both said, 'Let's go skiing'. So we asked my doctor, Alan Stewart, and he said, 'Yeah, go for it'.

"Well, of course, I had one blip in the chemo and that was the blip. I really didn't feel well so we cancelled.

"It's a shame but one thing we've said to each other after this difficult time is that we will make more time for trips away now, both as a family and just together."

Sally, who lives in Cheshire, has high praise for the other patients she encountered - ordinary women going through the same ordeal she was - and was pleased to help out in the hospital tea shop.

Advertisement

Lynn Ingham, 57, who has had a double mastectomy, says: "If I had any preconceptions about what a Corrie star would be like in person, Sally blew them out of the water.

"She's got so much energy and it's such a joy to see her helping out because you can tell she loves mucking in."

And mum-of-two Emma Barnes, 34, who got breast cancer at just 27, says: "I was surprised to see Sally here because of her storyline in Corrie. But it just goes to show that famous people can get cancer too.

"Sally's been great, chatting to nurses and keeping people's spirits up, but I knew she would - she's from the north west after all." Sally decided to speak out about her cancer with the aim of raising money for The Christie Appeal and The Genesis Appeal.

The Sun has made a donation to both on her behalf in return for this interview.

She says: "Talking about it is a good way of putting it behind me. And talking about it will hopefully encourage more women to go for tests.

"When I walk through The Christie's door it makes me want to help them as they are so amazing. I owe them, big-time. They saved my life so if this is the only way I can pay them back, so be it."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0nhrcgLMf

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2010)

----------


## alan45

CORRIE favourite Sally Whittaker was desperate to get back to work after her breast cancer battle - to sort out her on-screen lesbian daughter and wayward hubby.
Bosses offered her more time off to recover, but brave Sally stepped back in front of the cameras yesterday - just days after her final bout of radiotherapy.

The 46-year-old had discovered she had the disease just as her Weatherfield character, Sally Webster, was diagnosed with it.


Trouble brewing ... on-screen hubby Kevin 
(Michael Le Vell) has been cheating
In the second day of our exclusive interview, the Coronation Street legend tells of her emotional return to work following six months of life-saving treatment.

Her on-screen alter-ego has been away staying with her sister, unaware her teenage daughter Sophie has begun a relationship with Sian Powers.

Unsurprisingly, Mum does not approve.

Sally jokes: "She won't be very happy. She'll be shocked but I'm sure she'll be very understanding and supportive when she finds out.

"That's why I've got to go back to work to sort all that out. I know she'll be as understanding as I would."

Cheating hubby Kevin is in for some grief too by all accounts - and Sally still doesn't know about his affair with Molly... or her baby!

She laughs: "Kevin will be in for some nagging."

Sally refuses to wear a wig in real life but she has to for her Corrie part as her character didn't go through the same chemotherapy as her.

"The wig is great. It needed a bit of a trim when I first tried it on but it looks perfect now," she says.


Reunited ... Sally with Corrie actors Michael Le Vell, Brooke Vincent and Helen Flanagan
"It needs to be as the show is going out in hi-definition now so the viewers would be able to tell more than ever if it wasn't right."

Her hair is growing back slowly but she still has to paint on her eyebrows and wear fake eyelashes - something not without its setbacks.

"It was so emotional coming back to work. I just wanted to cry. But I couldn't because I had my false eyelashes on," she reveals.

"I got on set at 9.30am and was really nervous as it had been months since I'd set foot here.

"But when I opened the door to my dressing room there were flowers, cards and presents everywhere."

The thoughtful Corrie team had even changed her door's nameplate to "Sally Dynevor" to mark her decision to use her married name.

Sally couldn't wait to see her co-stars, particularly her on-screen family - Michael Le Vell, who plays Kevin, and Brooke Vincent and Helen Flanagan who play daughters Sophie and Rosie.

"Michael was so happy to see me. We hugged and he joked, 'I hope you can still act'.

Advertisement

"Then the girls came in and we all hugged and all of a sudden the Websters were all back together."

Happily, her first scenes yesterday were a far cry from the heartbreaking moment when Sally went into hospital in January.

"They threw me a party," Sally says of the scenes that will air in July. "It's Sally's birthday so the family celebrate in the garden.

"It felt like a welcome back party, which I suppose it was really."

Despite her nerves, she needed to return to work to prove to herself that she had beaten cancer.

And more importantly she wanted to prove it to her family - 47-year-old hubby Tim and kids Phoebe, 15, Sam, 13, and Hattie, six.

Sally explains: "My children are desperate to have their life back to what it was before.

"I told them at the beginning that everything would be fine.

"Going back to Corrie will show them that once and for all."

"I've beaten cancer and so has Sally Webster. It's time to move on."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0nlIKkcqI

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Good on Sally glad to hear she is back to work.

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder when Sally will be back on screen?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Whittaker has revealed that she is "raring to go" after completing her breast cancer treatment.

The actress returned to her role as Weatherfield's Sally Webster last week after taking time off work to battle her illness.

Speaking on GMTV this morning, Whittaker confirmed: "I'm doing really well - I'm really, really well. I've got through it all, it's been six months but I'm through it and I'm really well. 

"And I'm back to work and I'm raring to go - I can't tell you. Nobody can keep me down!"

The 46-year-old also encouraged other women to stay vigilant against cancer by seeking help if they suspect anything is wrong.

She said: "Any woman, who's got anything that you are slightly worried about, go and get it checked out - because I never thought this would happen to me."

Whittaker's return to Coronation Street will air in July.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2010)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has received a flood of supportive messages after going public with her breast cancer battle.

The actress was diagnosed with the illness late last year while researching a storyline which saw her character Sally Webster put through the same ordeal.

Last week, Dynevor returned to work following a course of chemotherapy and radiotherapy. She is now encouraging other women to stay vigilant against the disease by checking their breasts regularly for lumps and seeking help immediately if they suspect anything is wrong.

Speaking to the Manchester Evening News, a Coronation Street spokeswoman confirmed: "We've been flooded with calls and emails wishing Sally well. We've all really missed her and it's great to have her back."

The representative added that fans have been in touch to "wish Sally a speedy recovery and praise her efforts to raise awareness of signs of the disease".

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2010)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has vowed to focus more on her health and fitness after battling breast cancer.

The actress recently returned to work following a course of chemotherapy and radiotherapy which helped her to beat the disease.

In an interview with the Daily Express, Dynevor promised to take heed of new research which suggests that women who put on weight during or after breast cancer treatment are more likely to see the illness return.

The 46-year-old explained: "My consultant explained how lifestyle factors including diet and exercise could contribute to the cancer coming back, so I am going to have to have a very good look at what I eat. 

"I never ate processed foods anyway but I enjoy the odd takeaway and I love chocolate so this is a minefield for me."

She added: "I knew eating a good diet and trying to be active might help in the fight against it, but now I know if I don't stay healthy I could be more at risk. I've really got to look after myself. It's as simple as that."

Dynevor's Coronation Street comeback scenes will air in July.

----------


## Perdita

IT'S a promising sign - as brave Corrie star Sally Whittaker sports a big smile while greeting autograph hunters.

The 46-year-old actress has bounced back after chemotherapy for breast cancer which left her bald.

Sally showed off her new hair while returning to the soap's set yesterday.

She was diagnosed with the disease after being encouraged to check out a lump on her chest after her character Sally Webster was diagnosed with the disease.

Cheery Sally stopped at the gates of Granada Studios in Manchester to greet fans without her wig on.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0pxJUaEQB

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor shed tears yesterday as she spoke publicly about her breast cancer battle.

The actress, who recently returned to work after beating the disease, wept openly as she addressed a crowd at the Genesis Breast Cancer Prevention Appeal's Keep Fit and Pink Day - a 10k sponsored walk held in Manchester.

An onlooker told the Daily Mail: "Sally was talking about all the support she had from the hospital which treated her, the charity, fans of the show and fellow cast members and she just got overwhelmed in the emotion of it all.

"She was just thanking everyone for all their messages of support and she just got tears in her eyes and cried. It was very moving to hear her speak. Given all Sally has been put through it seemed totally understandable she would have a good cry in public - and there wasn't a dry eye in the audience either."

Dynevor took part in the sponsored walk alongside her Weatherfield co-star Kym Marsh, who plays barmaid Michelle Connor.

----------


## Perdita

SMILING Sally Webster makes a welcome return to Corrie tonight after beating breast cancer.

Her husband Kevin (Michael Le Vell, 45) and daughters Rosie and Sophie (Helen Flanagan, 21, and Brooke Vincent, 17) are over the moon to have her back.


Sally (Sally Whittaker, 47) has been staying with her sister as she recovers from her treatment.


The character was written out of the soap so that actress Sally could battle the disease in real life.

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2010)

----------


## alan45

Vicky Entwistle has admitted that she "collapsed weeping" when Coronation Street co-star Sally Dynevor told her she had cancer. 

Dynevor (Sally Webster) confirmed that she was battling breast cancer in May. The actress discovered a lump while she was preparing for her character's storyline with the disease. 

Entwistle - who recently announced that she is quitting her role as Janice Battersby - told the News of the World that she had first confided in Dynevor after making her decision to leave. 

"We are so close," she said. "I remember her asking if she could have a word with me in her dressing room.

"When she told me I collapsed weeping. She was so positive but I couldn't stop crying. She is an inspiration."

Entwistle said that she felt "elated, excited" after telling producer Phil Collinson that she wanted to leave the ITV soap.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE star Sally Dynevor says her successful battle against breast cancer was aided by VEGETABLE PASTE.

The mum-of-three - diagnosed with the disease just days after her character Sally Webster - said she tried several complementary therapies.

Sally, 47, said: "I was given this 'greens' supplement. That worked wonders."

But she said it was no alternative to her care at Christie Hospital, Manchester.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Dynevor has revealed that she feels "amazing" after getting her life back on track following her recent cancer battle.

Earlier this year, the actress returned to work after completing her treatment. Dynevor discovered the lump while carrying out research for her character's on-screen cancer plot.

"Luckily I've come through the other end," she told RTÃ Ten. "It was a good prognosis from the beginning so you just have to stay strong for those six months.

"I'm just really glad that I've kind of got my life back on track again and I'm doing normal things."

Asked how she is now, she continued: "I feel amazing but the scary thing is I felt amazing before... but yeah, I feel really, really good."

Dynevor also called for more women to seek advice if they are worried about their health.

"I can't stress this enough," she said. "I never thought this would happen to me.

"I just want to say that because women out there might go, 'Well, it's not going to happen to me' - because that's what I used to say. I thought, 'It won't happen to me, I'm really healthy and I run' and I just thought 'It's not going to happen' and it did.

"I had that lump I think probably for six months when I look back but I was so in denial about it. I thought I was fine. I think that's our defence mechanism in life, that you think, 'It's not going to happen to me, therefore I won't address the issue'."


*  Good for her, just lost a very dear friend last Saturday to cancer *

----------


## moonstorm

Very sorry to hear that Perdy, hope you are ok.

----------

Perdita (05-10-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you moonstorm, I am deeply upset but ok, thanks xx

----------


## Dazzle

> *  Good for her, just lost a very dear friend last Saturday to cancer *


Aw, that's terrible  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

Cancer is a very serious illness and one which affects nearly every family in the country. Publicity by TV personalities is 10 times better than all the government initiatives. Cancer can be beaten. Early disgnosis is the key. Research continues every day all over the world and more and more people are surviving through the care and skill of our doctors and scientists.

----------


## Siobhan

I have lost 2 people this year already to cancer and another one is losing her battle.. but every bit of bad news, there is some good. My dad has been cleared of his bowel cancer and there is no indication that it is coming back. He was detected early

----------


## alan45

> I have lost 2 people this year already to cancer and another one is losing her battle.. but every bit of bad news, there is some good. My dad has been cleared of his bowel cancer and there is no indication that it is coming back. He was detected early


 I have lost several relatives to Cancer but on the other side of the coin my wife had cancer twice and thanks to the skill of the medical profession and a whole lot of prayers she has been Cancer Free for over 15 years

----------

Siobhan (05-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Ok, a wee bit more good news, my mum has just come through breast cancer.  She had the lump removdr and radiation treatment, but was told yesterday she is ok.  What a relief!!

----------

alan45 (06-10-2010)

----------


## Perdita

moonstorm, I am so pleased for her and you, must be the best news ever  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Moonstorm that's brilliant news about your mum.  Perdy I am sorry to hear of the loss of your freind. Who knows maybe one day medical science will be able to rid the world of the verman disease forever.  I lost both my parents to Cancer.  It's heartbreaking seeing a loved on suffer. on a happier note.  Not sure if there is a happier note but there is a teenage girl near where I live and she is recovering from cancer.  She is completely bauld due to the chemo but she goes to school and out with her friends and she doesn't cover her head with hats or scarfs. she proudly carries on with her life. Everytime I see her I have tears in my eyes but proud tears as she is beating it.

----------

moonstorm (06-10-2010), Siobhan (06-10-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you Kath and well done to the teenager in your neighbourhood  :Smile:

----------

Chloe O'brien (09-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Thank you Kath but I now have tears streaming down my face, I hope that lovely girl will be ok. xx

----------

Chloe O'brien (09-10-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

That's great news about your mother, Moonstorm  :Smile:

----------

moonstorm (06-10-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Thank you Kath and well done to the teenager in your neighbourhood





> Thank you Kath but I now have tears streaming down my face, I hope that lovely girl will be ok. xx


I don't know this young girl. I just see her around bald as the day she was born and not giving a fook. She has her Ipod plugged in and texting away on her phone without a care in the world. I just think good on you sweetheart.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has praised the hospital which saved her life during her breast cancer battle - and said she was back to herself once more.
The actress, diagnosed with the illness last year, helped mark the opening of an early clinical trials unit at The Christie Hospital in Manchester.

Sally, who plays Sally Webster in Corrie, said: "I found out I had breast cancer a year ago now, and I came to the Christie to have my chemotherapy and radiotherapy. This hospital means so much to me because it saved my life.

"If you live in Manchester, it's one of those hospitals where you drive past and hope you never have to go in there. But after being here for six months, it's one of the most caring and beautiful places I've ever been. Everyone's so lovely, the treatment is amazing and we're lucky to have this in the north west."

Hospital officials describe the new Â£35 million unit, which also includes a chemotherapy facility, as the largest in the world.

Sally helped marked the arrival of the first patients at the new unit, and buried a time capsule that will be opened in 2048, the 100th anniversary of the NHS.

The actress battled the illness at the same time as her character, but has now returned to work and says she is "back to being me".

She said: "I was so excited to get that story and was really disappointed I couldn't play it out fully because of my own illness. But that storyline really saved my life because I really wouldn't have ever thought anything like that would happen to me."

----------


## Perdita

CHEATED Sally Webster embarks on a steamy revenge affair with young grease monkey Tyrone Dobbs in a Corrie New Year's Eve shocker. 
Sally, played by Sally Dynevor, 47, will find out about hubby Kevin's (Michael Le Vell) secret love trysts this week. 

He's been seeing Tyrone's wife Molly (Vicky Binns) and all is revealed in the aftermath of the tram crash. 

The pair are heartbroken and plan to spend New Year's Eve together instead of crying alone at home. 

Their heartache is compounded by the revelation that Kevin and not Tyrone (Alan Halsall, 28) is the father of Molly's baby Jack. 

A source said: "Molly and Kevin were already an unlikely couple but Tyrone and Sally is even more ridiculous. They have nothing in common, but their broken hearts will bond them for a short while." 

After downing one too many, they share a tender kiss as Big Ben strikes midnight - paving the way for a full-blown affair in the New Year. 

Our source added: "They need each other right now. For Tyrone he just wants some love, but Sally is a little bit more clever than that. She wants to hurt Kevin. It looks like Tyrone will be caught in the crossfire."

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2010), lizann (09-12-2010), tammyy2j (07-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

Alan Halshall hinted at this last night on Corrie Uncovered on ITV2

Typical Sun headline *Tyrone to give Sally a thorough Servicing*

They even include a mock up picture

----------

tammyy2j (07-12-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Oh my god! That is madness!lol. Tyrone and Sally, could you think of a more absurd coupling than that?! I know Kevin and Molly was kinda weird as well but Tyrone is like a big kid.

Maybe thats why it looks better when young girls get off with older men, cos they mature quicker. I love Tyrone's character to bits but it just doesnt look right.

----------


## tammyy2j

Go Ty the stud

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

Wonder if he will show her his dipstick

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe Sally falls preggers too

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe Sally falls preggers too


Now that would be a very interesting twist

----------


## sean slater

God no I think that would be awful. I reckon it'll just be a Newyear's Eve kiss and they will both realise what a ridiculous idea it is. That's what I'm hoping anyway. I think Tyrone deserves better than Sally. Someone his own age, who will love him in the way he deserves. Sally will no doubt start chasing young men again, possibly following in her daughters footsteps lol.

----------


## lizann

Tyrone going with Rosie or Sophie would have been better

----------

Abbie (14-12-2010)

----------


## Abbie

No no no! this is just wrong

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Sally Dynevor has admitted that Sally Webster and Tyrone Dobbs have a lot in common

The pair have supported each other in recent weeks following the revelation of their respective partners' affairs. However, next week the pair lock lips after sharing a meal together.

"They’re sympathising with each other over everything that's happened to them and Sally persuades Tyrone to come round for his tea," the actress told Soaplife. "Sally's had a bad day. She's just found Sian and Sophie in bed together and she says to Tyrone, 'My life's falling apart.'

However, Dynevor insisted that Sally doesn't intentionally snog Tyrone to hurt her estranged husband.

"She’s had a few drinks and just wants comfort," she said. "It's not to get at Kevin. It’s just a goodnight kiss that turns passionate."

Asked if the mother-of-two has feelings for the mechanic, she continued: "He's only 28! She thinks he's a decent, gorgeous man and she tells him that. Tyrone will be a huge support to Sally. They have this huge connection as the baby he thought was his belongs to Sally's husband."
Sally Dynevor has admitted that she hopes Coronation Street's Sally and Kevin Webster can fix their marriage.

The couple are currently dealing with the fallout from the revelation that Kevin (Michael Le Vell) is the father of baby Jack following an affair with Molly. However, despite Sally's anger at her husbands betrayal, Sally told Soaplife that she thinks they will survive the latest drama.

Asked if Sally still loves the mechanic, she said: "I think she does deep down, but she's too angry to feel it now. I'd like them to stay together. They’ve been through so much.

"I can see her taking Kevin back."

On what awaits the character in the coming year, Sally quipped: "It can't be worse than 2010!"

Soaplife

----------


## alan45

Kevin sees Tyrone sneaking out of Sally's house and he puts two and two together and comes up with 14! and he comes to the conclusion that Sally and Tyrone have actually slept together

 "I think there's a whole, whole lot of trouble brewing - because I know that Kevin pulls that ace from under his sleeve in the next week or two, but I can't tell you what it is! But it's a big ace!"

Speaking last month, he said: "She's had enough indiscretions he's let her off for. He turned a blind eye to the Ian Davenport affair, but I think that's his trump card. He's never confronted her - he's got that up his sleeve."


ITV

----------


## alan45

Like any woman with a drastic new hairstyle, *Sally Dynevor was nervous the first time she showed it off... especially as it was in front of millions of people.
But Coronation Street star Sally’s short, blonde, feathery crop wasn’t down to the desire for a fresh new look – it’s the result of her hair growing back after chemotherapy for breast cancer.
She says: “The wig is off! I have put it away in a cupboard and I hope I never have to see it again. Sally in Corrie didn’t have chemo which is why she kept her hair, whereas I did and lost mine, but now it’s growing back the wig can go.
“Sally’s new boyfriend Jeff pays for her to have this trendy *haircut and when Sally *appears with it, it’s my new real hair. I was a bit apprehensive *because it’s very different but I absolutely love it. I’ve been *getting lots of compliments.”
Now Sally hopes the clear sign of her *recovery will inspire other cancer sufferers.
“I was thinking when the wig goes, and people see I’ve got really short hair and I’ve come through it and I’m working and *getting on with it, I hope it gives people hope.”
Bizarrely Sally, 47, was *diagnosed at the same time as her character on the ITV1 soap Sally *Webster and both have now *recovered. But her *research for the role probably saved her life – as it encouraged her to go for a breast *examination. It was, of course, a *terrible shock to *discover she had the same *illness as the *character she has played for 25 years.
She says: “I’d just done all the scenes at Corrie that day and my husband Tim and I skipped into the *hospital not thinking *anything was wrong.”
When she was told she had *cancer, she fainted. “I kept saying, ‘I’m sure they’ve got it wrong’. I couldn’t quite believe it was *happening.” But the awful truth was that Sally’s breast cancer had spread to her lymph nodes. She had to *undergo surgery to remove them, a *lumpectomy and a gruelling course of chemotherapy.
She says: “It just didn’t seem *possible. I’d known for six months that Sally Webster was going to get breast cancer. I was quite excited about it *because it was an *amazing story. Little did I know that was *going to turn into something I wished I’d never said. I wasn’t really expecting the diagnosis at all. I thought I’d kind of made it up in my head because of the storyline.”
Sally’s husband of 16 years, *Emmerdale scriptwriter Tim Dynevor, was her rock throughout it all. “He is very gentle and very strong. He just copes with things. We were determined to be positive.
“But I have to say there are some days when you can’t be positive. Some days you feel absolutely awful and if *anyone told me to feel positive I just wanted to tell them to get lost. But as soon as it wears off you suddenly get back to your old self.”

And the real Sally is certainly a fighter. “I shaved my head because I knew it was all going to fall out. I thought, ‘I’ll get there before it gets me’.
“We made a big thing of it. Helen, the hair and make-up girl from work, came over and we got a bowl and my little girl Hattie shaved it. We made it fun. We made it a nice thing. Some friends came over. And we had a giggle.”
Sally was very aware *throughout her ordeal of the feelings of her three children, Phoebe, 16, Sam, 15, and *Hattie, seven. “I was worried about them of course, but I have to say, my children were amazing.
“I am still only just *realising just how brilliant they were. They dealt with things, they were strong. The teenagers were *amazing. And my little girl, who was only six, was so intuitive. She knew when I wasn’t feeling well and she’d dance to cheer me up. Her friends would come round and say, ‘Your mum’s got a bald head’. She’d say, ‘Yes, it’s because she’s got breast cancer’.”
It was partly the love and *support from her family that led Sally to change her professional name from Whittaker to her married name Dynevor when she returned to Corrie. Her return coincided with Corrie’s 50th *anniversary celebrations – and some great *storylines for Sally – including her ongoing war with soon-to-be ex-husband Kevin, *after his affair and love child with Molly Dobbs. There’s also her *blossoming new *romance with hunky *newcomer Jeff, played by Chris Houghton.
“It’s been great fun. I thought my romantic days were over but this has been brilliant. The fall-out with Kevin is great.”
It is not surprising, with the *courage and positivity Sally has shown, that she has been named Tesco Mum of the Year. She says: “I am thrilled to be Mum of the Year. Any mum would want that. The kids are like, “Oh well done, Mum!”. They’re looking forward to coming down to London for a lovely family weekend and the ceremony.”
Sally has five years before she gets the full all-clear from cancer. “I’ll be checked every six months or so. I just have to be aware myself, feeling and making sure there are no lumps or bumps or *anything.”
But Sally remains upbeat and *positive, saying: “I think I am so lucky. I did before, to be fair, I’ve always been an upbeat person. But it does change your *perspective. When I read about *women who don’t make it, it breaks my heart. You look at your children’s faces and you think, ‘they *really need me, I can’t go *anywhere’. Now I just want to enjoy every *moment. I want to embrace *everything much more than I did a year ago.
“I want to make the most of the kids and have as much fun as we possibly can. I feel as though it’s the first day of the rest of my life every day. I’m just so excited about every day.”


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1ETGLiBUy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Dynevor has revealed she is seizing the day and going on a dream holiday with her husband. 

The 47-year-old actress - who was diagnosed with breast cancer while filming Sally Webster's cancer story for the soap - is looking forward to a romantic break with her husband, Emmerdale scriptwriter Tim Dynevor in a tropical paradise.

Sally told the TV Times: "I'm going to the Maldives for a sneaky week - I'm leaving our three kids with my brother."

She went on: "I've never done that before, but having cancer has made me realise that you have to do things when you can.

"It's something my husband and I have always wanted to do and we're looking forward to having a week where we can just read books and talk to each other.

"We've been knee-deep in work and children for so long, we haven't sat down and had proper chats.

"You need those times together when you're a couple, and we're both really looking forward to it."

PA

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Good for Sally.  She deserves a well earned holiday.  Wish I could go for a sneaky week in the Maldives

----------

brenmur84 (01-05-2011)

----------


## alan45

Sally Dynevor has said that she is grateful for the support of Coronation Street producers, who have provided her with dramatic storylines since she returned to the soap after battling breast cancer.

The actress, who portrays Sally Webster in the Weatherfield-based show, was diagnosed with the disease shortly after her character was faced with the illness and was absent for some months as she underwent treatment.

Dynevor told Hello magazine that returning to work and being involved in the high-profile love triangle between Sally, husband Kevin (Michael Le Vell) and his former lover Molly Dobbs (Vicky Binns) helped her to keep busy and readjust during her recovery.

"Coronation Street has been brilliant in that way," she explained. "I'm so grateful to the producers for not putting me on the shelf because I'd been ill and for giving me lots to do instead.

"That was just what I needed. I don't want people to look at me and think, 'Oh she's been ill'. I want them to look at me and think, 'Wow, how cool is that? She's so busy'."

Dynevor, who wore a wig after losing her hair during treatment, also revealed that she is relieved to say goodbye to the prop now that her own hair has grown back and is styled into a short crop.

"The wig is in some cupboard somewhere; I hope I never have to see it again," she added.

Dynevor recently admitted that she is scared that the cancer could come back in future.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Sally Webster is to become embroiled in Frank Foster's dark storyline later this year, a report has claimed.

The mum-of-two, played by Sally Dynevor, falls for Frank's charms when he offers her more responsibility and a 30% pay rise if she quits her job with Carla Connor (Alison King) and starts working for him instead, according to The People.

It is thought that the plot twist occurs as Frank seeks revenge on Carla after she reports him for rape. With his professional and personal relationships with Carla both over, Frank reportedly takes away his half of the business and starts trying to steal her staff.

Sources say that Sally is quickly wooed by Frank (Andrew Lancel) and even ends her relationship with Jeff Cullen to be more than just his employee. However, when Sally ignores a warning from Carla to be careful, viewers will apparently be left to wonder whether she could become Frank's next victim.

One insider told the newspaper: "Carla tells her, 'I don't blame you for taking up his offer. Good luck. But be very wary of Frank, love. He might come across all sweetness and light and act like a little boy lost. But the truth is he's a vicious violent rapist, nothing more, nothing less'."

They added: "Sally thinks she is finally getting somewhere but Frank's got a very different and much darker agenda."

Viewers have already seen Frank try to rape Maria Connor when she visited his home for a business meeting, but she managed to escape his clutches and the police decided not to pursue the matter.

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2011), meggieloo1998 (26-02-2012), TaintedLove (25-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has revealed that she is grateful to the soap's bosses for keeping her busy following her recovery from illness.

The actress returned to work at the ITV1 show in spring 2010 after beating breast cancer. Her character Sally Webster was later at the centre of dramatic moments on the cobbles as her marriage to Kevin (Michael Le Vell) broke down.

More recently, Sally has been torn between Kevin and new love Jeff (Steve Houghton), while an upcoming storyline will see her start working for evil Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel).

Dynevor told Soaplife: "I'm so lucky with the storylines I keep getting - Sally unexpectedly sleeping with Kevin again, Jeff coming back on the scene and, looking to the future, some very interesting scenes with Frank.

"I love Coronation Street for keeping me so busy. Having been ill, it wouldn't have been that surprising if the producers had sidelined me a bit because they thought I needed to take it easy. But they haven't. Instead they've given me lots to do. I've been busier than ever, which is just what I need."

She continued: "I rarely think about the breast cancer these days. I've been able to put it right behind me and I'm definitely back in the driving seat. That was just what I needed. I don't want people to look at me and think 'Oh, she's been ill'. I want them to look at me and think, 'Wow, how cool is that? She's so busy'."

Sally's romance with Jeff takes a new twist next week as her daughter Rosie (Helen Flanagan) starts trying to split them up.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has confirmed that there will be danger ahead for her character Sally Webster as she grows closer to evil Frank Foster in a forthcoming storyline.

Sally recently started working for Frank (Andrew Lancel) after losing her job at Underworld, and the pair become closer in upcoming episodes as they appear to bond over their recent troubles.

After Sally makes a scene at John Stape's funeral in tonight's double bill of the soap, she soon confides in Frank at work as she wonders whether she did the right thing.

Frank has proved to be a sinister presence in Weatherfield this year due to his attempted sex attack on Maria Connor (Samia Smith) and rape of fiancÃ©e Carla (Alison King). However, he has managed to convince some of the local residents that he is innocent.

Dynevor told We Love Telly of Sally's new job with Frank: "Sally loves it because he tells her the things she wants to hear - that she's good in the office and that Carla should have made her supervisor.

"He gives her responsibility and invites her out for dinner. I think she loves Frank, is flattered and doesn't believe anything people say about him."

Asked whether Sally is putting herself at risk by growing closer to Frank, the actress replied: "Very much so. I can always tell when Sally is about to have an affair, because she starts to wear nice suits and a blouse. I know there's going to be an affair, and yes, it's going to be very dangerous."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (07-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EVIL Frank Foster has finally got his claws into Sally Webster as the couple KISS under the mistletoe in Coronation Street.

The pair have been out for a festive drink together.

Frank (played by Andrew Lancel) raped his ex-fiancee Carla Connor (Alison King) after she dumped him the night before their wedding.

The monster seduces vulnerable Sally after they have become close following her split from Jeff Cullen.

The scenes will be shown in an upcoming episode of Coronation Street.

Last month Sally Dynevor, who has played Sally for 25 years said: "He is in a position of authority, and for Sally that's enticing."

----------


## alan45

Sally should use her stitching skills to put stronger elastic in her knickers as they seem to keep falling down.

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2011), lizann (09-11-2011), LostVoodoo (09-11-2011), parkerman (11-11-2011), Ruffed_lemur (11-11-2011), tammyy2j (11-11-2011)

----------


## thestud2k7

> Sally should use her stitching skills to put stronger elastic in her knickers as they seem to keep falling down.


Brilliant post

----------

alan45 (08-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

EVIL Frank Foster has finally got his claws into Sally Webster as the couple KISS under the mistletoe in Coronation Street.

The pair have been out for a festive drink together.

Frank (played by Andrew Lancel) raped his ex-fiancee Carla Connor (Alison King) after she dumped him the night before their wedding.

The monster seduces vulnerable Sally after they have become close following her split from Jeff Cullen.

The scenes will be shown in an upcoming episode of Coronation Street.

Last month Sally Dynevor, who has played Sally for 25 years said: "He is in a position of authority, and for Sally that's enticing.



(c) The Sun

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2011)

----------


## lizann

> sally should use her stitching skills to put stronger elastic in her knickers as they seem to keep falling down.


lol

----------

alan45 (11-11-2011)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Sally should use her stitching skills to put stronger elastic in her knickers as they seem to keep falling down.


Love it!  :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (11-11-2011)

----------


## parkerman

Who's DI Shearer by the way?

----------


## alan45

> Who's DI Shearer by the way?


Andrew Lancel because of his close resemblance to Alan Shearer and he was collouilly known as DI Shearer when he appeared on the police show formerly known as The Bill

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has predicted that Kevin Webster would consider killing evil Frank Foster if he ever hurt her character Sally.

Sally is currently developing a dangerous attraction to Frank (Andrew Lancel) after he employed her at his new factory.

Frank has proved to be a sinister presence in Weatherfield as he raped his ex-fiancÃ©e Carla Connor (Alison King) in September. He also tried to force himself on Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie) at the start of the year.

Sally is expected to begin a relationship with Frank in early 2012 after he makes a pass at her. Her decision will no doubt shock her ex Kevin (Michael Le Vell) if he finds out.

Dynevor told All About Soap of the story's future: "Sally's not really bothered about Kevin because of the way he's treated her in the past. I don't think he'd be happy if he found out about her and Frank, though.

"And if Frank hurt Sally in any way, I wouldn't like to guess what Kevin would do to him - I think he might even be capable of murder."

Asked how Sally reacts when Frank tries to kiss her for the first time, the actress replied: "She's a bit shocked at first because she didn't see it coming. But as soon as he pulls away and goes to leave, she feels she's ruined the moment. She's a bit taken aback and doesn't know how to react."

Last month, reports suggested that Frank will be killed off at the end of the current storyline.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has admitted that she was "shocked" when she first heard that her character Sally Webster would embark on a relationship with evil Frank Foster.

Sally was left stunned as Frank made a move on her in last night's double bill of the soap, but fans will see her make a surprising decision later this week as she responds to his advances.

Although Carla Connor (Alison King) has publicly accused Frank (Andrew Lancel) of rape after his attack on her, Sally has wrongly believed him to be innocent for some time.

Dynevor told itv.com of the storyline: "I think the viewers are going to be very worried about Sally. I thought and the viewers thought that I was getting back with Kevin! So I think we'll all be a bit shocked with this storyline, actually. I was certainly shocked by it, but I'm really, really loving it - it's great."

The actress predicted that Kevin's (Michael Le Vell) reaction to Sally's new romance is likely to reignite the war of the Websters.

"Kevin is going to be livid," Dynevor confirmed. "I can't wait to see that first punch that Kevin gives Frank. He's not going to be happy about it, because he's been waiting in the wings now for quite a while. 

"It's going to be a very explosive New Year for the Websters - yet again!"

Coronation Street continues on Thursday night at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Yes and so does he

----------


## walsh2509

I take it if Sally ends up going out with DIC , that means Frank gets the jail.

----------


## parkerman

> I take it if Sally ends up going out with DIC


I think you could rephrase that.....

Or perhaps not!

----------


## alan45

> I take it if Sally ends up going out with DIC , that means Frank gets the jail.





> I think you could rephrase that.....
> 
> Or perhaps not!


Sally never seems to be able to go too long without DIC

----------

tammyy2j (07-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sally never seems to be able to go too long without DIC


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

After standing by her man through thick but mostly thin, Sally Webster is about to see a different side to Frank Foster.
The blonde haired mother-of-two, played by Sally Dynevor, is set to have her heart broken by the factory boss, played by Andrew Lancel, next week on Coronation Street.
She has had to endure weeks of abuse from the residents of Weatherfield when it emerged that she had been dating the man accused of raping Carla Connor, but it seems that Frank has been finding comfort in the arms of another.

It emerges that Sally has been suspecting Mr Foster has been seeing someone behind her back and the nosy neighbour decides to investigate her womanly intuition. 
After knocking on his front door and asking him who he has been entertaining a surprised Frank attempts to weasel his way out of it.
Webster doesn't stand for any of his excuses and tries to force her way into his home to see for herself but Frank blocks the doorway and prevents her for crossing the threshold.

Unfortunately for the scheming Foster, his other woman hears the commotion and emerges from the front room.
The new love interest will be a familiar face to viewers as she is played by Catherine Tates former sidekick Niky Wardley.
Niky appeared in The Catherine Tate Show as Lauren Cooper's equally attitude filled best friend Liese Jackson and is set to put Sally in her place when the two characters go head to head.

Andrew, who plays Frank, revealed this week that he loved filming the court scenes that he has starred in and really enjoyed being in the dock.
The actor, 41, who is also known for his role as DI Neil Manson who he played in The Bill for seven years, said: 'It was brilliant. I have always wanted to do a big court room drama.
'I did hundreds of trial-y things in The Bill but I've never been in the dock before. But it was great.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1lISbIxSF

----------

tammyy2j (03-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> It emerges that Sally has been suspecting Mr Foster has been seeing someone behind her back and the nosy neighbour decides to investigate her womanly intuition. 
> After knocking on his front door and asking him who he has been entertaining a surprised Frank attempts to weasel his way out of it.


Well that gives away tonight's verdict - not that I'm surprised he gets away with it.

----------


## Perdita

> Well that gives away tonight's verdict - not that I'm surprised he gets away with it.


I like to think that he won't get away with it for long

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2012)

----------


## walsh2509

After getting away with nearly raping Maria then raping Carla and getting off with it , why would he rape Sally ?   His use for her is over her job as a front for him is over.

----------


## flappinfanny

poor sally.  i dont think so.  i'd always thought frank would do the same to sally as he did to carla, but maybe thats too obvious?

----------


## alan45

> After getting away with nearly raping Maria then raping Carla and getting off with it , why would he rape Sally ?   His use for her is over her job as a front for him is over.


But apparentley the prvious spoilers are wrong. He doesnt rape Sally, she discovers he has another Lover

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I don't think he will rape Sally he's not that stupid to attack another woman as we know the only reason he was found not guilty was because of the photos of Carla and Peter.  If their affair hadn't been exposed he would be in a cell by now.  No I think he will move his staff back into the factory and drop Sally like a ton of bricks, she'll be demoted to a simple knicker sewer again as she has served her purpose.  Sally will see him for what he is a liar and a rapist.

----------


## Perdita

> I don't think he will rape Sally he's not that stupid to attack another woman as we know the only reason he was found not guilty was because of the photos of Carla and Peter.  If their affair hadn't been exposed he would be in a cell by now.  No I think he will move his staff back into the factory and drop Sally like a ton of bricks, she'll be demoted to a simple knicker sewer again as she has served her purpose.  Sally will see him for what he is a liar and a rapist.


She catches him with another woman and Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned  :Angry:

----------


## alan45

> But apparentley the prvious spoilers are wrong. He doesnt rape Sally, she discovers he has another Lover





> She catches him with another woman and Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


I can vouch for that

----------


## alan45

SALLY Webster confronts Anne Foster on Coronation Street, believing she knows something about the murder of Frank.

Thee blonde, dressed in a brown padded jacket and carrying a black bag, goes to grieving mother Anne's house to try and find out more information.



Both Anne (Gwen Taylor) and Sally (Sally Dynevor) are suspects in his suspicious demise.

Earlier this month, viewers were stunned when Frank was found not guilty of raping ex-fiancÃ© Carla (Alison King).

And the evil monster set about wreaking havoc across Weatherfield, determined to get revenge on his ex for forcing him into court.

A classic soap "whodunit" has unfolded after Frank Foster was found DEAD in his factory, the Underworld.

Other suspects for his murder include Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell), Carla's boyfriend Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) and Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh).

Meanwhile, actor Andrew Lancel has revealed that he only agreed to play twisted rapist Frank if he was killed off.

He recently told Daybreak: "It's sad to leave the job, but it's not sad to leave Frank. He should get his comeuppance — and I've always known what's going to happen."

He said fans found Foster believable as he seems "normal" despite his dark side.



Scenes will be shown in an upcoming episode of Coronation Street.

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> It's sad to leave the job, but it's not sad to leave Frank. He should get his comeuppance


The problem is though that the message this gives out is that the law is useless and the way to go about things is to take it in to your own hands. Why go to court when you can murder someone yourself?

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> The problem is though that the message this gives out is that the law is useless and the way to go about things is to take it in to your own hands. Why go to court when you can murder someone yourself?


I think yet again the scriptwriters have made an ar$e of things as have the producers. They probably brought Andrew Lancel on board just to play one story. Obviously they intnded him to get convicted of the rape of Carla. Then they discovered what a 'popular' character he had become so decidded to stretch credibilty a bit more and keep him on. The problem is that this is Corrie so criminals dont get away with things forever (unless your name is Kate Ford) so in order to punish him they have to have yet another MURDER on the Street of Death. Why did they have to bother with a rape storyline anyway. It would have been much better to keep Frank as a scheming businessman. That way they could have had him getting involved in dodgy deals and playing a street villan. But no they let us all down by their shortsightedness and inflict us with a character that nobody wants St. Ella of T'rovers

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Sally Webster is left humiliated this week as she finally sees evil Frank Foster's true colours.

Sally has loyally stood by Frank (Andrew Lancel) throughout his recent rape trial and factory dramas, losing friends and allies in the process. However, she's about to receive a nasty surprise as she discovers that the businessman is planning to sack the entire Underworld workforce, wanting to outsource production.

The shocks don't end there, though, as Sally also learns that Frank has been cheating on her with business contact Jenny (Niky Wardley). 

Furious over Frank's antics, Sally immediately threatens to expose his plans for the factory, but he warns that the last woman who crossed him lived to regret it. Realising he's admitting to raping Carla, what will Sally do next?

Digital Spy recently chatted to actress Sally Dynevor, who plays Sally, to hear all about the storyline.

How have you found the Sally and Frank storyline?
"I've really enjoyed it, especially on days when we've been filming at Frank's house, because it feels very different to filming on the set of Coronation Street. Sometimes it's quite nice to get away to somewhere new. Also, working with Andrew Lancel and Gwen Taylor has been fantastic. The storyline has been a real treat."


Sally and Frank have some big scenes on the way this week, don't they?
"Yes, it's all about to come crashing down. Frank is very clever, very charming and very manipulative, so he's been able to tell Sally all the things that she wanted to hear. Frank needed Sally through the rape trial, but now that he's been acquitted, he doesn't really need her anymore. 

"This week, things unravel and Sally discovers that Frank's really not the man that she thought he was. She realises that she's been really stupid to fall for everything - it's another man that she's fallen into evil ways for!"

How difficult is that for Sally? Was she in love with Frank?
"I think Sally certainly thought she was in love with him, and of course she loved his power, his money and his authority. I think she also saw the relationship as a way of running the factory, which she's always wanted to do! So when it all comes tumbling down, it's really difficult for Sally."


How does Sally feel when Frank makes it clear that he did rape Carla?
"Sally is devastated and she feels like a complete fool, because she's backed him for so long - and that's not something that she did lightly. She's alienated everybody on Coronation Street to be with Frank, but then she finds out that he was lying all along.

"Sally tries to stand up to Frank and hold her own, but then some of his comments towards her get a little bit scary. Then she's absolutely terrified of him, because she realises that he's quite evil. It's a complete shock to her."

Does Sally feel bad for doubting Carla?
"Sally feels really guilty. You'll see lots of scenes coming up where Sally is telling Carla that she feels really bad, and she can't believe that Carla is being so nice about it. Sally even tries to make amends by going into the factory buying cakes for everybody! 

"She also has a little breakdown, because Fiz comes round and says that she's there for Sally if she needs somebody. Sally doesn't think she deserves any kindness from anyone, and she can't believe how nice everyone is being to her."


It's no secret that Sally will be one of the suspects when Frank is murdered next week. Do you think Sally is capable of killing someone?
"I don't think she's capable of planning a murder, but I think she could be capable of losing control during an argument - and things could go wrong because of that. I could see Sally getting very angry with Frank, knowing what she knows now. That could mean that she is capable of killing him…"

Kevin is also a suspect in the case, isn't he?
"Yes, and he looks guilty because he's been threatening to go and kill Frank. And of course, Kevin has lost so much in the last 12 months, that it might not be a surprise if he's gone and done it."

Was it sad to say goodbye to Andrew Lancel when he finished filming?
"It was really sad! I got on with Andrew very, very well. I've really enjoyed the whole storyline, because Andrew and Gwen Taylor have been exceptional to work with and so professional. I actually think I've learned a lot from both of them. You change with whoever you're working with, so with some of the Sally and Frank scenes, I've not done scenes like that with anyone else."


On a separate note, do you think Sally and Kevin are meant to be together?
"I do think they're soul mates. They've had their ups and downs, but they come from the same place and they're similar people. Sally is just a bit desperate to be in a position of power, and I think she probably has got quite a good business brain. But she's more suited to be with somebody like Kevin than she ever would be with a businessman. 

"Deep down, Sally is probably happier and more secure with Kevin than with anybody else. She keeps trying these relationships and realising that, actually, the grass isn't greener on the other side. Kevin has got a great heart and he loves Sally, so I think she will eventually get back with him, because she wants that stability."

How are you finding life at Corrie in general?
"It's great to get such fantastic storylines. Every time I'm told what my next story is, I get really excited. When I found out about the Frank story, I was over the moon. Where else in television would you get such fantastic stories? For me, I'm really grateful to Coronation Street - I've had a fantastic 26 years full of fabulous stories. I just hope it continues."


Sally is such a flawed character, but is that part of the joy of playing her?
"Yes, absolutely. What's brilliant about playing Sally is that you're exploring so many different avenues with her, and she has got so many flaws. If she was just a really kind, lovely person, there probably wouldn't be many stories for her! I've really enjoyed making Sally quite complex.

"When you're watching the show, one minute you might think, 'Oh, she's nice - I like Sally', but the next minute you go, 'Oh my God, I hate that character - she's horrible!' That's what's so great about picking up scripts where she's being really bitchy - I absolutely love doing that! It's much more fun to play a baddie than the nice housewife, that's for sure."

Corrie has been doing really well in the ratings recently, and the show has picked up some big soap awards too. Is there a buzz on set at the moment?
"Yes, there is. I think it started when our producer Phil Collinson came in and we had the tram crash - that was all very, very exciting. And I was so proud of the live episode - I just thought that was an amazing achievement by cast and crew. 

"We keep imagining that it's going to stop, but it doesn't - there's always another really good story around the corner. Long may it continue, because there's some fantastic twists and turns in Corrie at the moment. I think the show is on top form."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Sally Webster is left humiliated this week as she finally sees evil Frank Foster's true colours.

Sally has loyally stood by Frank (Andrew Lancel) throughout his recent rape trial and factory dramas, losing friends and allies in the process. However, she's about to receive a nasty surprise as she discovers that the businessman is planning to sack the entire Underworld workforce, wanting to outsource production.

The shocks don't end there, though, as Sally also learns that Frank has been cheating on her with business contact Jenny (Niky Wardley). 

Furious over Frank's antics, Sally immediately threatens to expose his plans for the factory, but he warns that the last woman who crossed him lived to regret it. Realising he's admitting to raping Carla, what will Sally do next?

Digital Spy recently chatted to actress Sally Dynevor, who plays Sally, to hear all about the storyline.

How have you found the Sally and Frank storyline?
"I've really enjoyed it, especially on days when we've been filming at Frank's house, because it feels very different to filming on the set of Coronation Street. Sometimes it's quite nice to get away to somewhere new. Also, working with Andrew Lancel and Gwen Taylor has been fantastic. The storyline has been a real treat."


Sally and Frank have some big scenes on the way this week, don't they?
"Yes, it's all about to come crashing down. Frank is very clever, very charming and very manipulative, so he's been able to tell Sally all the things that she wanted to hear. Frank needed Sally through the rape trial, but now that he's been acquitted, he doesn't really need her anymore. 

"This week, things unravel and Sally discovers that Frank's really not the man that she thought he was. She realises that she's been really stupid to fall for everything - it's another man that she's fallen into evil ways for!"

How difficult is that for Sally? Was she in love with Frank?
"I think Sally certainly thought she was in love with him, and of course she loved his power, his money and his authority. I think she also saw the relationship as a way of running the factory, which she's always wanted to do! So when it all comes tumbling down, it's really difficult for Sally."


How does Sally feel when Frank makes it clear that he did rape Carla?
"Sally is devastated and she feels like a complete fool, because she's backed him for so long - and that's not something that she did lightly. She's alienated everybody on Coronation Street to be with Frank, but then she finds out that he was lying all along.

"Sally tries to stand up to Frank and hold her own, but then some of his comments towards her get a little bit scary. Then she's absolutely terrified of him, because she realises that he's quite evil. It's a complete shock to her."

Does Sally feel bad for doubting Carla?
"Sally feels really guilty. You'll see lots of scenes coming up where Sally is telling Carla that she feels really bad, and she can't believe that Carla is being so nice about it. Sally even tries to make amends by going into the factory buying cakes for everybody! 

"She also has a little breakdown, because Fiz comes round and says that she's there for Sally if she needs somebody. Sally doesn't think she deserves any kindness from anyone, and she can't believe how nice everyone is being to her."


It's no secret that Sally will be one of the suspects when Frank is murdered next week. Do you think Sally is capable of killing someone?
"I don't think she's capable of planning a murder, but I think she could be capable of losing control during an argument - and things could go wrong because of that. I could see Sally getting very angry with Frank, knowing what she knows now. That could mean that she is capable of killing himâ¦"

Kevin is also a suspect in the case, isn't he?
"Yes, and he looks guilty because he's been threatening to go and kill Frank. And of course, Kevin has lost so much in the last 12 months, that it might not be a surprise if he's gone and done it."

Was it sad to say goodbye to Andrew Lancel when he finished filming?
"It was really sad! I got on with Andrew very, very well. I've really enjoyed the whole storyline, because Andrew and Gwen Taylor have been exceptional to work with and so professional. I actually think I've learned a lot from both of them. You change with whoever you're working with, so with some of the Sally and Frank scenes, I've not done scenes like that with anyone else."


On a separate note, do you think Sally and Kevin are meant to be together?
"I do think they're soul mates. They've had their ups and downs, but they come from the same place and they're similar people. Sally is just a bit desperate to be in a position of power, and I think she probably has got quite a good business brain. But she's more suited to be with somebody like Kevin than she ever would be with a businessman. 

"Deep down, Sally is probably happier and more secure with Kevin than with anybody else. She keeps trying these relationships and realising that, actually, the grass isn't greener on the other side. Kevin has got a great heart and he loves Sally, so I think she will eventually get back with him, because she wants that stability."

How are you finding life at Corrie in general?
"It's great to get such fantastic storylines. Every time I'm told what my next story is, I get really excited. When I found out about the Frank story, I was over the moon. Where else in television would you get such fantastic stories? For me, I'm really grateful to Coronation Street - I've had a fantastic 26 years full of fabulous stories. I just hope it continues."


Sally is such a flawed character, but is that part of the joy of playing her?
"Yes, absolutely. What's brilliant about playing Sally is that you're exploring so many different avenues with her, and she has got so many flaws. If she was just a really kind, lovely person, there probably wouldn't be many stories for her! I've really enjoyed making Sally quite complex.

"When you're watching the show, one minute you might think, 'Oh, she's nice - I like Sally', but the next minute you go, 'Oh my God, I hate that character - she's horrible!' That's what's so great about picking up scripts where she's being really bitchy - I absolutely love doing that! It's much more fun to play a baddie than the nice housewife, that's for sure."

Corrie has been doing really well in the ratings recently, and the show has picked up some big soap awards too. Is there a buzz on set at the moment?
"Yes, there is. I think it started when our producer Phil Collinson came in and we had the tram crash - that was all very, very exciting. And I was so proud of the live episode - I just thought that was an amazing achievement by cast and crew. 

"We keep imagining that it's going to stop, but it doesn't - there's always another really good story around the corner. Long may it continue, because there's some fantastic twists and turns in Corrie at the moment. I think the show is on top form."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Metcalfe could be playing with fire when she decides to do a spot of matchmaking next week.

Sally (Sally Dynevor) becomes determined to engineer a romance between her daughter Sophie and newcomer Kate Connor, conveniently ignoring the fact that Kate is already engaged.

The storyline begins when Sally is saddened to realise that Sophie (Brooke Vincent) won't be getting into the Christmas spirit this year.

Sophie isn't keen on celebrating the festive season following the death of her girlfriend Maddie Heath, but Sally is hopeful that she can change her mind.

Sally plots to bring Kate and Sophie together
Â©  ITV
Convinced that a new romance would put a smile back on Sophie's face, Sally suggests that she should enjoy a fun night out with Kate (Faye Brookes).

Sophie, Kate, Sean Tully and Billy Mayhew all end up heading off into town together afterwards, and Sally is thrilled when she thinks she can already spot a romantic spark between Sophie and Kate. 

Sally's husband Tim reminds her that Kate is committed to her fiancÃ©e Caz, but will Sally really let that stop her from interfering?

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

if they married in real life would she become Brooke Brookes??

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), parkerman (25-11-2015), Perdita (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The residents of Weatherfield should be prepared - Coronation Street's Sally Webster will be taking on local politics in 2016.

The new storyline will see an ambitious Sally team up with several of her neighbours in a bid to tackle several issues in the area.

Sally Dynevor, who plays the comical character, said to Inside Soap: "There is no sign of Sally's ambition waning - she is going to be taking on local politics in 2016! 

"Tim isn't bothered at all. He just stands behind her, raising eyebrows. But it's a great storyline - we've already started filming it and it has been really fun. 

"Sally has Ken, Norris and Mary on board with her - so I reckon she is going to do quite well!"

Backing the storyline, Dynevor admitted that she is delighted with the direction Sally is going in at the moment.

"It has been great to have such lovely feedback from everyone," she said. "The scriptwriters are writing so much comedy for Sally right now and I love it - long may it continue."

----------

alan45 (09-12-2015), Dazzle (08-12-2015), lizann (08-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015), parkerman (08-12-2015), Perdita (09-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Excellent storyline dont know why they never thought of it before. I think she would make a great councillor and it will definately all go to her head

----------

maidmarian (14-12-2015), Perdita (14-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Cheer: y


> Excellent storyline dont know why they never thought of it before. I think she would make a great councillor and it will definately all go to her head


Deirdre was a local councillor for a few years
in late 80s. Ken encouraged her to standas
 Independent- think he wanted to split.vote.
 .But she won and caused Alf Roberts to lose his seat.

Ken who was editor/employee?? of local paper 
printed critical stories about the Council. 
He got info from Wendy Crozier who was a council
employee. There was a scandal -Dierdrewas
 publicly embarrassed , an enquirywas held and
 Wendy lost her job.

KB had affair with WC , Dierdre lost her seat at
 the next election and Alf won it back.
Soon after the above ( which covered several
years)Ken & Deirdre were divorced. !! 

At least if Sally wins a seat -she will have a more
 entertaining & pleasant consort :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2015), Rear window (16-12-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Forgot about Deirdre and all that storyline. Thanks

----------

maidmarian (15-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Loved Sophie's response to Sally when Sally said that her top didn't say anything about her .

" Mum, it's a top, not a CV." 

Old style Corrie humour .

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Loved Sophie's response to Sally when Sally said that her top didn't say anything about her .

" Mum, it's a top, not a CV." 

Old style Corrie humour .

----------


## LouiseP

Why do all my posts appear twice, please ?

----------


## Perdita

> Why do all my posts appear twice, please ?



This is a system fault, you find you only post once when you use the "Go Advanced" option  :Smile:

----------

LouiseP (15-12-2015), Rear window (16-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> This is a system fault, you find you only post once when you use the "Go Advanced" option


Thanks, Perdita

----------

Perdita (15-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

We already knew he was a fan, but now John Prescott has waxed lyrical about Coronation Street's Sally Webster.

Last week, Sally was referred to as "John Prescott in heels" and the politician endorsed the message by changing his Twitter profile picture. He's now praised Sally's run for office in his Sunday Mirror column.

"It turns out Sally has ruffled a few feathers with her bid to get on Weatherfield Council. So much so that Mary said, 'She's like John Prescott in heels!' I don't know whether to be flattered or offended," he wrote.

"But I do know - from Pauline, of course - that wearing heels on cobbles is a nightmare. But, good luck to Sally. Not enough people put themselves up for election and we need more people like her in politics.

"And face it, she really would be a Northern powerhouse."

Sally Webster's run for office continues on Coronation Street, airing on ITV

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...r-in-politics/

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

With new producer Kate Oates poised to take over at Coronation Street, Sally Dynevor has a suggestion for a possible future storyline.

The Corrie veteran wants to see Sally's sister Gina back on the Cobbles for a catch-up.

She told What's on TV: "I'd love it if Gina, Sally's sister, came back to Weatherfield. She was on the Street once years ago. 

"Gina's the only extended family Sally has left as both her parents passed away some years ago, I think. 

"There's been no talk of it so far as I'm aware, but it would be wonderful if they cast a Gina and she turned up in Corrie after all these years. Can you help put it out there?"

Dynevor added that, although the cast is excited about Oates coming on board, there is quite a bit of fear lurking around too.

"It's a kind of mixture of hope, fear and excitement," she said.

"Everyone speaks very highly of Kate and she's a new broom for us. 

"It's a new era for the Street, but there's always an element of uncertainty with a new producer because you don't know what they're going to do and which way they're going to go."



Gina Seddon is Sally's younger sister who stayed with the Websters from 1988 to 1989.
The daughter of Eddie and Elsie Seddon, 'wild child' Gina stayed at the family home after Eddie's dictatorial running of the household had driven Sally away but she argued with him a lot - according to Gina, she was the only one who would stand up to him. In March 1988, Gina had an argument with Eddie about her boyfriend Billy Wyatt, who Eddie called a yobbo as he'd been in prison. Gina called Eddie rotten names and walked out of the house. As she had a good relationship with Sally, she turned up at No.13 asking for a bed for the night. Neither Sally nor Kevin were happy to see her - she was the proverbial bad penny and they were worried that she'd never leave - but they felt trapped into letting her stay as the alternative would be her going off with Billy.

Gina and Billy didn't have jobs but through Gina Billy got a job at Tilsley's Garage, where Kevin worked. While he was at work bored Gina turned her attentions towards Martin Platt; they arranged to spend the day together at the Websters' while no one else was in but Billy called and found them together. He and Martin had a fight and made a mess. When Kevin found out, he decided Gina had outstayed her welcome and demanded that she leave. Gina returned home.

In September, Gina returned to the Websters' asking to stay as Billy was in prison; he'd been charged with stealing a car and Gina was being charged as an accessory - although she didn't tell Kevin and Sally that until later. Gina planned to deny knowing the car was stolen but Kevin persuaded her to tell the truth as she'd get a lesser sentence. At the Magistrate's Court, Gina received a Â£100 fine and was put on probation. Kevin and Sally agreed to let her stay at No.13 if she got a job. Gina wanted to be an air hostess but as she couldn't apply until the following January she applied for a job at Jim's Cafe, helping out Gail Tilsley on a new sandwich round. Gail took her on and she settled in despite interference from Phyllis Pearce, who thought Gail was trying to replace her with someone younger and gave her a hard time, and the fact that she had to learn how to ride a bike in order to do the job at all. The perennially work-shy Gina's determination and attitude to the job changed when she realised she could use the round to meet boys.


_That would be great if it was to happen_

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The simmering war between Yasmeen Nazir and Sally Metcalfe continues to bubble away in next weekâs Coronation Street.
The two women have been locked in a snobby battle for months and next week Yasmeen sees an opportunity to meddle with her rival.
Bragging to Yasmeen that she has some important friends from the council coming round for evening drinks now her summerhouse is fixed, Sally heads out shopping.
Cunning Yasmeen then suggests to Tim Metcalfe he should throw a garden party for his mates and serve up his highly acclaimed home brew.
Kevin, Dev, Freddie and Ken join Tim in the garden at No.8 for an impromptu beer party just as Sally returns home with fellow councillors Paul and Helena in tow.
How will they react to find Tim and his mates getting drunk in the garden?

----------

Dazzle (19-06-2016), swmc66 (20-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Could Sally and Tim Metcalfe's marriage become the latest casualty of Pat Phelan's scheming on Coronation Street?

The couple find themselves at odds next week as Sally is drawn deeper into Phelan's web, unaware that he has some very unsavoury intentions.

Next week's episodes see councillor Sally scrutinise Phelan's dodgy development proposal very closely. At first she's all for it, but sensible Tim (Joe Duttine) throws a spanner in the works by complaining about how it would mean knocking down the community hall.

Sally soon vows to withdraw her support, explaining to Phelan that the building is too important to the local residents - including Alex Warner, who currently attends a film club there.

Todd warns Sally over Phelan
Â©  ITV
Realising that he needs to have Alex on side, Phelan takes him out for a drink in the hope that he'll be able to reel him in.

Phelan later pays a visit to Sally with Alex in tow, explaining that he's had a rethink and would like to include some extra affordable housing to boost the local community.

Gullible Sally is convinced by Phelan's supposed good intentions, but Tim smells a rat and is quick to warn her that she's being taken for a fool.

Phelan tries to talk Sally round
Â©  ITV

Sally Dynevor, who plays Sally, revealed: "Phelan has been telling her that he is going to develop an old building to build his apartments and sell them on. Todd has said that he needs to be careful, as people won't want the building to be developed as they will want it to stay as a meeting place. 

"Sally knows she has to be careful, as there are stipulations in the contract that Phelan has to adhere to. But then he says he is going to build some of the apartments for people with learning difficulties.

"Very cleverly, he brings Alex round to Sally's house and uses him as an example of someone who could benefit from the housing. She thinks if she goes back to the committee and explains this, then she may get brownie points. 

"She really does want to be looked up to and be a good councillor. She has principles and she really wants to do the right thing, she just doesn't have the experience. She has a good heart and a conscience and she wants to be liked, so she thinks this might help with that."

Discussing Tim's reaction, Sally continued: "Tim can see through Phelan. I'm not quite sure why, but he is a bit more savvy than Sally. She thinks she is cleverer than Tim because he is 'only a window cleaner', while she has been in lots of meetings and read up on it all. 

"She is very disparaging about Tim. He is probably ten times cleverer than she will ever be and far more worldly wise. He knows people like Phelan.

"Sally doesn't share his suspicions, because Phelan is very clever and knows how to play people. He has her wrapped around his little finger. He takes her out for coffee and pays, he takes her for a glass of wine and pays for it. As soon as he says he is going to pay, she is there!

"She is completely taken in and thinks he takes her seriously. She thinks he really believes she will be able to do something for him. I'm not surprised at all because I think that is exactly how Sally would react. I like the fact that she trusts him."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

that is a no no letting him pay for drinks when she is on the planning committee

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), parkerman (24-08-2016), tammyy2j (24-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> that is a no no letting him pay for drinks when she is on the planning committee


Since when have the Corrie scriptwriters cared about getting anything to do with the Council or council work right?

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2016), Perdita (24-08-2016), swmc66 (24-08-2016), tammyy2j (24-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think sometimes Sally don't deserve Tim, as much as I like them as a couple her posh wannabe behaviour and put downs of him is not nice 

Tim was on Anna's side too against Phelan

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2016), lizann (24-08-2016), Perdita (24-08-2016), swmc66 (24-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think sometimes Sally don't deserve Tim, as much as I like them as a couple her posh wannabe behaviour and put downs of him is not nice 
> 
> Tim was on Anna's side too against Phelan


Sally's been turned into a caricature of herself recently.  Like they did with Carla, the Corrie team know they're onto a good thing and are in danger of beating it until it's lifeless.

We all know Sally's snobbishness can be funny, as can her intolerance of Tim, but why not let the comedy flow naturally from situations rather than build contrived scenes solely to showcase Sally's increasingly annoying rudeness and ineptitude?  I'd like to see both her work as a councillor and her marriage taken seriously.  There's plenty of comedy to be had because Sally Dynevor and Joe Duttine are both naturally funny.

P.S.  The Corrie bosses seriously need to employ parkerman to advise on all matters council related!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (24-08-2016), parkerman (24-08-2016), Perdita (24-08-2016), swmc66 (24-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She had a human side underneath all that that seems to have totally disappeared

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2016), parkerman (24-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler â Sallyâs saucy sex ban
!
They are famous for their sex life but it looks like Sally and Tim Metcalfeâs bedroom antics are going to hit a roadblock in the new year.
In funny scenes to be screened in the new year the Weatherfield councillor slaps a sex ban on Tim after branding him boring.
Sally finds that while sheâs interested in global issues, like climate change, all Tim cares about is his home brew and his window-cleaning business.
Fed up with not getting the brainy boost she wants in the conversation department, she vows there will be no new year nookie until he swats up on something interesting to say.
According to the Daily Star Tim tells her: âLetâs go upstairs and work out our differences in the bedroom like we normally doâ¦â
But Sally hits back: âIâve tried the carrot now Iâll have a go at the stick. Iâm imposing a sex ban, the ban will be lifted when we have a proper, grown up conversation.â
Determined not to go down without a fight Tim comes up with his own ban, telling his wife: âIâm imposing a talking ban. If youâre going to impose a sex ban then Iâm going to go the whole hog and live like a monk by imposing a talking ban.â

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> They are famous for their sex life


Are they?  :Confused:

----------

LouiseP (25-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Are they?


I am glad I am not the only one puzzled by that statement  :EEK!:   :Searchme:

----------

parkerman (25-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Talking ban will really make Sally suffer

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Webster will get a terrifying death shock in sinister scenes next week as her online troll steps up a gear.

Sally is currently being targeted by a vicious individual online, who has been making her life a misery and even fooled her into thinking that her breast cancer was back in a sickening prank last month.

Sadly, Sally's ordeal is about to get even darker when she reads her own obituary in the Gazette â leaving her and her loved ones fearing that her life could be in serious danger.

Tim will be furious when he realises that Sally's reactivated her social media accounts and worries that she's putting herself in harm's way.

And his fears are confirmed when Sally receives a text telling her to look at the Gazette, and she's horrified to read her own obituary. Sally is able to mask her fears in front of her factory colleagues, but her facade starts to crumble when she gets even more threatening texts as the trolling intensifies.

Unfortunately, the worst is yet to come as Sally later receives a horrific parcel through the post, prompting her to break down in Tim's arms as she reveals the truth about the torment she is enduring.

A horrified Tim swears he'll find the perpetrator and have his revenge and insists that Sally closes down all her social media accounts immediately, before suggesting that she step down from the council too.

However, a determined Sally insists on continuing with her council duties, turning up for an event at the town hall flanked by daughters Rosie and Sophie.

An anxious Tim follows close behind, but while his wife is making her speech, he notices a woman break away from the crowd.

Convinced that she's the stalker, Tim grabs her phone and stamps on it, but as chaos ensues, has Tim made a terrible mistake? And if he has, who is responsible for trolling Sally?







Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

do we think with tim away sal will cheat with kev or dev?

----------


## parkerman

She doesn't seem to spend much time mayoring....

----------

lizann (05-02-2018), tammyy2j (06-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> do we think with tim away sal will cheat with kev or dev?


Will she become pregnant ???

----------

tammyy2j (06-02-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Will she become pregnant ???


 :Lol:

----------


## lizann

looks like sal is going in the big house for fraud thanks to duncan

----------


## swmc66

I hope not

----------


## Perdita

> I hope not


I think she does end up because of the involvement with Duncan .. just cannot figure out why Duncan would do this ... ??

----------


## swmc66

Some people saying he is lewis’s Brother. Gail gets her 40k back. Duncan took 40k

----------

Glen1 (17-08-2018), Perdita (17-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Some people saying he is lewis’s Brother. Gail gets her 40k back. Duncan took 40k


 what had lewis against sally?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Metcalfe could look guiltier than ever in front of the police tonight (August 20) after another crucial piece of evidence against her is unearthed.

Sally (Sally Dynevor) has been wrongly accused of fraud, bribery and money laundering after conman Duncan Radfield blamed her for the recent council money con.

Duncan's cover story is so elaborate that he even gave the police false evidence of text message exchanges that he supposedly had with Sally, which seems to show they were having an affair.

So far, the police have been unable to find the mobile phone used for Sally's end of the conversations â but it pops up tonight when everyone is least expecting it.


Tim Metcalfe is suspicious of Sally in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

During a barbecue in Sally's back garden, Dev Alahan rescues Aadi's ball from the conservatory roof but also finds the phone hidden away in the gutter.

Although it's obvious that Duncan must have planted the phone to incriminate Sally, the Metcalfes eventually decide it's best to just be honest with the police. As a result, they call the authorities in to investigate the matter, wanting to be totally open.

Later on, an officer arrives to retrieve the phone but is angry to find that it's mysteriously disappeared. Who has taken it and could this attempt to hide evidence make matters even worse for Sally?

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

I do not like how Tim does not believe Sally, I know Sally was flirty with Duncan and had her head turned a bit by the attention but he should trust and believe her

----------

Brucie (22-08-2018), lizann (22-08-2018), Perdita (21-08-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> I do not like how Tim does not believe Sally, I know Sally was flirty with Duncan and had her head turned a bit by the attention but he should trust and believe her


I think if there was not all that fabricated evidence he would but everything is pointing towards Sally being guilty. I think he is really trying to believe her too but it has become more and more difficult under the circumstances ..... of course, it also adds to the drama  ...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think if there was not all that fabricated evidence he would but everything is pointing towards Sally being guilty. I think he is really trying to believe her too but it has become more and more difficult under the circumstances ..... of course, it also adds to the drama  ...


Tim believed Anna, he should have the same faith in Sally his wife

----------

helena1414 (22-08-2018), lizann (22-08-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Sally and Tim split after his affair with Gina .... guess the sudden friendliness on Friday after Tim giving Dev some hometruths is the beginning ...  why o why can scriptwriters not split up couples when things get tough!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has teased an unhappy Christmas for her character Sally Metcalfe, suggesting she won't be coming out of prison anytime soon.

Sally has been sent to prison for fraud, but her family on the outside are still anxious to get her back home as quickly as possible.

Unbeknown to Sally, there is also another problem developing in her absence as her sister Gina Seddon has fallen for her husband Tim; a secret which is set to be exposed in tonight's episode.

But despite being given new hope from her lawyer Paula in upcoming scenes, it doesn't look like Sally will be heading home in time for her Christmas Dinner â or to put a stop to Tim's growing bond with Gina.

"I don't think she's going to have a happy Christmas," Sally said in Inside Soap's Yearbook 2019 . "She thinks she'll be home, and it just breaks my heart to think that she might not be at home on Christmas Day. Prison food!"

Teasing the future for Sally if she does eventually get released, the actress added: "It would be nice to take her in a different direction â maybe because of what she's been through in prison, she'll come out more community-led.

"She might be looking after people on the Street, making sure Rita's okay. But she'll probably just get it all wrong. I just want her to have learned a few lessons about herself.

"I think prison has really made her look at herself a bit more, who she is inside, and how important her family is to her. She's realised that Tim and her children are everything."

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ppy-christmas/

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...prison-future/

Sally's future ... 

Looks Imran will find the evidence to get her released and the truth revealed .. hopefully in time for Christmas?!?!   :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (29-11-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...prison-future/
> 
> Sally's future ... 
> 
> Looks Imran will find the evidence to get her released and the truth revealed .. hopefully in time for Christmas?!?!


It sounds like she is in prison for Christmas 

I do hope Imran comes good and that Tim comes to his senses and stops falling for Gina and her lies

----------

lizann (30-11-2018), Perdita (29-11-2018), swmc66 (29-11-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Weatherfield, Sally Metcalfe (Sally Dynevor) was sentenced for her fraudulent crimes last night, as her trial reached an epic conclusion.

Viewers will know Sally is being framed by Duncan Radfield (Nicholas Gleaves) who has set her up to take the wrap for defrauding the council out of Â£40,000 of charity money.

Sally was sentenced to four years in jail, where as Duncan received a much lesser sentence by walking away from court will only have 200 hours of unpaid work to complete.

However, could Sally be saved by a fellow Weatherfield resident as they begin to backtrack on Duncan’s lies?

Imran Habeeb (Charlie De Melo) had been defending Duncan, but soon had doubts over whether he was telling the truth when Sally was given her verdict.

Speaking with his colleague Adam Barlow (Sam Robertson) after the sentencing, Imran said: "He said he got off lightly. Is that the kind of thing you would say if you were coerced into committing a crime?"

“Wouldn’t you feel like justice had been done or angry that you’d been put through it at all?” the lawyer remarked as he began to question his client's story.

After Adam tried to explain Imran wasn’t the one who put Sally in that position, Imran admitted: “You were right, I should have never of taken this case on.”

With Sally’s husband Tim Metcalfe (Joe Duttine) and sister Gina Seddon (Connie Hyde) turning their backs on her, could Imran be her only hope?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sally Metcalfe will be free from prison sooner than you may be thinking.

According to The Sun, Sally's (Sally Dynevor) husband Tim (Joe Duttine) will turn investigator during an upcoming storyline.

Distraught and hungry for justice, Tim sets his sights on conman Duncan Radfield (Nicholas Gleaves) and uncovers a shocking truth behind the case which saw his wife sentenced to four years in jail for fraud, money laundering and bribery.

Tim finds out that Duncan's wife May is not dead after all, but in fact living in Costa Rica.

It transpires that the conman tricked Sally into handing over the council charity money (Â£40,000 in total) so that he could zip it across to his wife.

Once Tim's plan comes to fruition, Sally is expected to be freed from prison in early 2019.

The storyline is apparently inspired by the real-life John Darwin disappearance case.


Digital Spy

----------

Brucie (06-12-2018), tammyy2j (06-12-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Hungry for justice after his affair with his sister I expect!

----------


## lizann

> Hungry for justice after his affair with his sister I expect!


or a tip off clue from imran

----------

Perdita (05-12-2018), tammyy2j (06-12-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hungry for justice after his affair with his sister I expect!


I really hope not

----------


## Perdita

Sally has been confirmed as contestant on Dancing On Ice ... how will she be written out for a few weeks? Or will she just not appear like so many characters lately?

----------

